# Problema al implementar un ADC R2R en proteus



## jhonixxd (May 8, 2014)

Hola buenas noches estoy realizando un convertidor analogico digital R2R en Proteus y he logrado realizar este esquema que encontre en un libro 






Funciona bien pero quiero modificarlo para ponerle un logic state y un bcd para convertir ese numero digital y mostrarlo en un display pero tengo un error.






Quisiera usar Logic State para poder ver el numero en binario y tambien agregarle luego un BCD to 7 segment display y mostar el equivalente en decimal.
Si alguien me puede sugerir de como hacer las conexiones o si estoy terriblemente mal y no se puede hacer.

Adjunto el archivo de proteus.
Gracias.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (May 8, 2014)

Armaste mal el DAC, fíjate que estas poniendo en corto los bits de entrada, te paso una foto de como hacerlo.


----------



## juanma2468 (May 8, 2014)

Como bien menciona Sebastian1989, cuando conectaste los bits, los pusiste todos conectados entre si, produciendo un cortocircuito entre todos ellos, te adjunto una imagne de donde esta tu error.


----------



## jhonixxd (May 8, 2014)

Gracias por el apoyo, efectivamente Sebastian1989 tenia razon segui el esquema y funciono gracias.
Adjunto el esquema


----------



## jhonixxd (May 8, 2014)

Tengo un problema mas, quiero mostrar en un display el numero equivalente en decimal, utilize un 4511 y un display de 7 segmentos pero solo me muestra hasta el numero 9, como podria hacer para mostrar en dos displays los demas numeros.
Trate de utilizar un Display 7SEG-MPX2-CC pero nada.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 8, 2014)

Hay que cambiar el título de hilo que está mal.

Podrías usar un deco de bcd a 7 segmentos que tenga en cuenta los números hexadecimales. De lo contrario, si lo quisieras en decimal, empleá algo de electrónica lógica que no debería resultarte difícil poder hacerlo, es cuestión de hacer tabla de verdad + karnaugh, aunque en este caso es bastante intuitiva la solución.


----------



## jhonixxd (May 8, 2014)

Gracias entendi lo que hay que hacer, y encontre un buen tuto por aqui en el foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/


----------

